# Kann ich über Hardware Kalibrierung meiner Monitore mehr erreichen?



## Spelmann (22. März 2010)

*Hallo zusammen,*

ich habe mir zwei SAMSUNG SyncMaster F2380 Monitore gekauft. Top Ergonomie, top sRGB Werte, top Betrachtungswinkel.
Allerdings: Die unteren Grauwerte saufen in fettem Schwarz ab. Da macht sich keiner, der es nicht gesehen hat, 'ne Vorstellung von. Über die Regler am Gerät habe ich alles versucht. Keine Besserung. In einem ausführlichen Testbericht habe ich nun aber gelesen, dass mittels Kalibrierung dieser Mißstand etwas kompensiert werden konnte. War aber sehr viel Fachchinesisch.

Meine Frage:
Kann die Software eines Kalibrierungsgerätes tatsächlich Werte verändern, auf die ich über das normale Userinterface des Monitors keinen Zugriff habe?
Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Ich würde wir in diesem Falle dann ein Spider kaufen.

Vielen Dank für Tips und Hilfe


----------



## chmee (22. März 2010)

Erstmal kannst Du gucken, ob Du sie über die Kontrast/Helligkeits/Gamma-Veränderung in den Grafikkarten-Einstellungen herstellen kannst. Es muß nicht gleich eine Kalibrierung sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (22. März 2010)

Hallo!



Spelmann hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


Es wird bei der Messung ein ICC-Farbprofil für den Monitor erstellt.

Eine Monitorkalibrierung ist aber mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Soll heissen: wenn Du mit einem kalibrierten Monitor ein Bild bearbeitest und es dann z.B. im Internet veröffentlichst, kann es passieren dass das Bild bei anderen Leuten schlecht aussieht..... da deren Monitor lediglich eine "Werkskalibrieung" besitzt (und die ist i.d.R. nicht auf Farbtreue ausgelegt, sondern auf den Visuellen Eindruck --> das Bild soll halt schön aussehen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Spelmann (22. März 2010)

Über die Einstellungen der Grafikkarte konnte ich tatsächlich einiges heraus holen. Vielen Dank chmee. Greift ein Kalibirierungsgerät auch nur in dieser Weise auf die Grafikkarte zu oder ist das nochmal ein anderer Weg?

Klar dass Otto Normal mit den Werkeinstellungen lebt. Ich erstelle die Idee aber trotzdem lieber unter optimalen Einstellungen und prüfe das Ergebnis dann hin und wieder auf einem Durchschnittsmonitor bzw. auf meinem Arbeitsmonitor mit einem anderen Profil. Trotzdem unbeding ein wichtiger Hinweis.


----------



## chmee (22. März 2010)

Eine "echte" Kalibrierung erstellt ein angepasstes Farb- und Helligkeitsprofil, indem es Gammakurven anhand mehrerer Farb/Helligkeitswerte (Stützpunkte) aufbaut. zB wirft die Testsoftware für die Helligkeit in 10% Schritten Grauflächen raus, misst nach, inwieweit sie dem zu erwarteten Ergebnis entsprechen und baut daraus dann diese Korrekturkurve. Diese kann (abhängig von der Software&Hardware) im OS, im Monitor oder in der Grafikkarte landen, eine LUT.

mfg chmee


----------

